# amatuer needs tire and tune up tip



## NGHTWALKER (Feb 25, 2008)

1st post 
My sons received a Mattel "cars" slot car ho set for Xmas from Santa.
The Lightning McQueen car has lost a couple of tires and needs new contacts. 
Where can I buy stock tires and new copper contacts for this Mattel hpx2 chassis. I have no idea what size these tires are.
Thanks


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Try JAG hobbies,Jim is a great guy,should have what you need.
DRAGjet


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.jaghobbies.com


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Did you try sanding the contacts? I've been hitting mine with a fine abrasive wheel on my Dremel.


----------

